# Looking for help choosing a hand/other inexpensive grinder



## daveshorty (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all, Just wanted to get some opinions on these two hand grinders. I'm looking for a grinder to use with my Aeropress. So far it's come down to one of the following two: Hario Medium Glass Hand Coffee Grinder or Porlex Mini Mill Hand Grinder. Could anyone advise on which one of these (or which other one I haven't considered) would be best? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You might find the info you're after here as similar topic was discussed:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23374-Porlex-Hario-Rhino-or


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In addition to the link that Doubleshot has posted above, I have a Porlex and Hario mini and of the two, I prefer the Hario, not because the grind quality is significantly different, it's not, but I think it's better designed to hold comfortably in the hand and the handle stays on. My daughter happily used the Hario medium (for V60) but thanks to her father, she upgraded to a Lido2 last Christmas. The Hario medium is more stable than the Porlex but if you want something to put in your pocket or a travel bag, the Porlex will win. The Rhino gets good press but I haven't used one - there's lots on that on other threads.


----------



## daveshorty (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks folks. Generally speaking I'll be using it at home for making single cups a few times a week (partner isn't a coffee drinker) so portability isn't a deal breaker.

Thanks for the link. I actually like the look of and the reviews I'm seeing for the Rhino.


----------



## daveshorty (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks again! I spoke to the guy who got the Rhino in the other thread and he recommended it so I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know what you decided - and you can contribute to rhino rave posts.


----------



## daveshorty (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll let you know what it's like


----------

